# Healthy And Free Piranha Food



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello everyone!

here's a great way to spend a Sunday morning and get some nutritional meat for your piranhas.

1) go fishing in a lake that supports Pickeral/Walleye.

2) CATCH some.

3) fillet them, cut up 1-2 inch squared chunks, put them into a ziplock baggy flattened out and freeze over night

4) thaw the necessary amount with tank water in a dixie cup and feed!

your P's will thank you!

have fun guys


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Haha i like step two


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ScarsandCars said:


> Haha i like step two


It's a more challenging one


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Great advice. I do it all the time myself. Certainly helps out the grocery bill.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

be careful because native fish may have parasites


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

balluupnetme said:


> be careful because native fish may have parasites


I think (but could be wrong) that native fish are cold water species and since ours are warm water that the parasites can't survive? At least that's what I always thought.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Freezing the meat should kill any parasites.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

i have personally never found a parasite on any fish fillet, but as stated the freezing will kill them off if there are any.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

There were a few posts over the past few months that showed wild caught fish with parasites, or what appeared to be parasites. I think JP had a few pics.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Shoot, I love walleye.

I would rather eat it myself, and buy some tilapia for the fish lol


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

yup my fish only get the thin strip in the middle of the walleye fillet with the tiny bones that i toss anyway, they absolutely love it and since i'm not gonna mess with that part its perfect for them


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Shoot, I love walleye.
> 
> I would rather eat it myself, and buy some tilapia for the fish lol


lool what do you think I did with the 4 other fish?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like your dog wants in on that free food lol


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

just me,but i wouldnt risk it.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree it's a great way to spend the day, but I don't feel as it is worth the risk. Could have to be that I wouldnt even eat out of Lake St. Clair myself, let alone my Ps. Goodluck though.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have a 20g tank full of mollies and they keep coming







thats how i feed my piranha!


----------

